

Faster parallel processing in Java using Streams and a fixed-batch spliterator - mtopolnik
http://www.airpair.com/v1/posts/parallel-processing-of-io-based-data-with-java-streams

======
culturestate
This is a really interesting read, even for someone (like me) who has a
relatively rudimentary understanding of Java. I wonder how many developers
think this deeply about the way the APIS that they use every day actually
work.

